# PSAD Email Sender Configuration

## NiceGuy

Hello Gentoo Community,

I have recently installed PSAD for intrusion detection on my Gentoo Linux machine, and I have configured

the my email configuration for alerts in the /etc/psad/psad.conf:

```
EMAIL_ADDRESSES     address1@domain.com
```

However, this parameter only configures the email addresses you would like to notify when a report 

is generated (to/recipient address). 

However, I have a requirement within our system to also to configure the sender (from address)

for the outgoing psad alerts.

Does anyone within the community know how I can achieve this?

----------

## NiceGuy

Any takers?

----------

## khayyam

NiceGuy ... well, given the following you'd think there would be ...

 *psad documentation wrote:*   

> DSHIELD_USER_EMAIL
> 
> Defines the source email address that will be used to send scan data to the DShield distributed IDS. The default is "NONE" which allows psad to send scan information to DShield from the same source email address that is used by psad to send normal scan alerts.

 

... I took a look at the sources but see nothing, my guess is this default will be $USER (of the process) @ hostname ... but there doesn't look to be a method to configure it.

best ... khay

----------

